# Best Lawn Soil Conditioner recipe question



## icemanrrc (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm ready to order the ingredients for BLSC recipe, but have a few questions that I'm not clear on.
The recipe states:
80 oz. sodium laureth sulfate
8 oz. Yucca extract
40 oz. tap water
mix all together and this will yield 128 oz of BLSC concentrate. Correct?
Then, use 2 oz of this concentrate and dilute it to cover per 1,000 sq feet. Correct?
Are the Yucca and SLC in this recipe both liquids? I just assumed they were since the measurements are listed in ounces. 
Thank you


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Where did you get the recipe and what are you trying to get out of this application? I can almost guarantee that there are some professional soil products that would do a much better job and are backed by testing. If you're set on using this mix then just ignore my comment, I'm just worried you won't see results.


----------



## icemanrrc (Jul 20, 2018)

This is on several reputable forums. This recipe replaces the over priced professional brand solutions you are referring to. Most of them you are paying for their water. 
This is particular would replace Air8.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

You're more likely to get a response that you want by posting your question on one of those other reputable forums.


----------



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

Touché, Ridgerunner&#128514;


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Search grassdaddy on youtube. He has a video with a recipe. Also research on this forum more. there are a few threads all about this.


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

The commercial products are probably well designed and probably work well. As a home owner trying to manage my turf by learning and understanding the benefits of each component, I feel I can do a better job and possibly save some of the costs. I get why the commercial guys become sensitive when a consumer try's to learn and share information. There is a place for both sides to participate in these discussions. I love to learn from the professionals and most are willing to share. I wish their businesses well and I hope they are successful. 99.5 percent of them do not work in my area so I am mostly one own.


----------

